# Which would be YOUR dream garage?



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Have a look at these and you decide


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

All of them please.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

WOW there are so stunning grages and cars there,


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Seriously nice cars there:thumb: :thumb: 
Like the fact that some of them have ramps in them, just so you can fit a few more ferraris in :lol:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

They are all superb 

One thing that struck me was, with all that cash why not just have a large enough garage built instead of cramming them in/using lifts?

I'll never have enough money to find out!!!


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> All of them please.


Have to agree cos i wouldn't want the choice of just one


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

notice hardly any if one, is in the UK, all US maily by the looks, thing is if i had garage like that with cars like those i would never see any one, lol

they are all amazing


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:doublesho


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

there all amazing garages


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

myyyy god! dreamworld!


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow,

god help them if they had a creeping ramp,

John


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Some serious coin spent there.How the other half lives.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

all of em'


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

all are very nice but number 5 for me a nice wide selection and a good looking garage and house aswell


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Damn.....:doublesho


----------



## Deano_Deano (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

2nd from bottom i think is JK's. i think that's his black merc with the hydraulic windows, made so they don't make a whine as they go up / down!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

a very hard choice !!


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

There all stunning garages would be hard pushed to make a decision..i know one thing i will never be able to afford one...


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

None of them, as I can not see a Vauxhall in any of them


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

:doublesho AWESOME love the 2nd pic not for the cars but the building :thumb:

What a collection


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

stunning cars!


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

:doublesho :doublesho ,like the ferraris lined up in the showroom


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

OMG squirt :thumb:


----------



## Mr P (Aug 22, 2007)

The black and orange GT3 RS for me please, i'm not greedy


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

:thumb: Superb! :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

What an afternoon that could be!










And to think i'm excited about my new small garage!


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

2 hard 2 decide! but i doubt most of them get drivin as much as they should be!


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow! This one is my fav though -









I think he might be a Ferrari fan?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

timprice said:


> 2nd from bottom i think is JK's. i


Nope - and AFAIK he no longer has his Merc 600

There's at least 2 on there that are in the UK though


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

That one  SLR, Enzo and MC12!!!!!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd have the one someone posted the other day with the green GT3 RS in


----------



## davekt (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll take one of each please.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I Love looking at these kind of houses, and garages full of nice cars.

I never feel jealous just very impressed!

I guess most are working too many hours to enjoy them anyway.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Alex L said:


> I'd have the one someone posted the other day with the green GT3 RS in


Yeah, it was me and so would I (but I'd have the car in black or white) 

P.S Glad to see there's plenty of these guys around as they are all potential future customers of mine


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

i would have the one with the bugatti veyron, enzo etc! i hope when i murder them, they leave me the keys


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ruthless said:


> i would have the one with the bugatti veyron, enzo etc! i hope when i murder them, they leave me the keys


Tip: You need to torture them first to get the keys (& try them first to make sure they've given the right ones), _then_ you murder them! :lol:


----------



## TNT (Jan 29, 2008)

all those classic Ferraris are Ralph Lauren's collection.


----------

